# New Guy here from the Fergus/Arthur Area



## RyanBambach (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, just wanted to introduce my self to the Canadian Forum. I am from the Fergus/Arthur area and am just planning on getting back into compounds after a 12+ year hiatus after having a shoulder injury and started shooting the Excalibur all season instead of just the freezing days! Anyway, the time has come after seeing all the many advancements in the the past 12 years (last bow was a Golden Eagle Ultra-Evolution) that it was a pretty good time for me to get back into it all. I used to hunt and shoot 3d but quite the 3D thing when I left the compound world! 

Anyway, just looking for the best places to shop now, and to go out and meet a bunch of new people and also on opinions on which possible bow to look at or buy!!!

Thanks in advance...RyanB


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Your a Canadian so buy Canadian. That means APA Innovations. Check out Grand River Troutfitters in Fergus in the Market, talk to Ken or Gentry. Good people that will help get the right kit at a decent price. Good luck!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

One would never regret buying a Hoyt. There are other great bows out there....but Hoyt is one of the best.......


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Why spend more money ? Stick with the Excalibur !!!


----------



## RyanBambach (Nov 17, 2011)

MLabonte said:


> Why spend more money ? Stick with the Excalibur !!!


Because I am finding my self board with the Excalibur and I own enough acres of bush/trail system that I could set up on heck of a 3D range for my self also. Personally I don't find it that fun anymore shooting the excalibur more than 2 or 3 shots at a time, where I used to love shooting the compound for an hour after dinner every night!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just make sure you try every bow and take your time deciding on what you get.... There have been some awesome advancements since the Golden Eagle Ultra Evolution... Don't buy into all the gimmicks but become informed to make your decision.

Chris


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







*Ryan* :canada:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to archery talk!best of luck looking for the right bow,if you are ever in the area stop in to my shop.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT! Hope you have lots of fun with the regulars :tea:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome back Ryan....

As for your question on where to shop, Fergus/Arthur is pretty darn close to Waterloo... I'd recommend stopping by the Bow Shop in town here and visiting the largest pro-shop in your (immediate) area... Lots of new toys to try since your Golden Eagle was king... http://bow-shop.com for details


----------

